# SuperSix and SuperSix Hi-Mod Frame Prices



## Schmack (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm looking to buy a new frame and have been working with my LBS to find a regular SuperSix or a Hi-Mod frame. I wanted to see if anyone could give me an idea of what I should be paying for these retail? The folks at my LBS are pretty good guys, but I want to double check on this.

Thanks!


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Not sure the regular Super is available as a frame only right now but the Hi Mod Super's retail is $3200.


----------

